# why can't i see my own posts?



## seyone (Jan 1, 2001)

i just posted a couple of times but i can't view them, whats up with that?


----------



## Large And In Charge (Jan 1, 2001)

Another member had this same problem and if you use Netscape you probably will too. Click Refresh and your post should be viewable.


----------



## seyone (Jan 1, 2001)

i was using the aol browser, i switched to internet explorer so far seems to be better thanks.


----------

